# Newbie Chat Night Tonight 7pm - 9pm



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hello to all our New Fertility Friends members otherwise called "newbies"*

Tonight in the *chat Lounge *is going to be just for you 

We are going to help you use the chatroom, (for those who have never done so), 
and help you find your way around the message boards here on FF 

of course we will also chat about circumstances/treatments if you want too
and hopefully make some new friends.

I hope you are able to join us, at _anytime_ during the evening

To get into *Chat* click http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/251/160/

Enter your username and Password you will be in the LOUNGE - We will see you come in and say hello 

or from any other page the button at the top of the page named "chat"

Your guides for tonight will be EmilyJB and Myself 
Other mods may come in and say  too 

Hope to see you later......


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any one interested


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Aye....I'll be there!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going into Chat any minuet now


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm up for it. I need all the help I can get with these messages. I don't know what anything means.I'll pop in after Corrie and Enders!! Even though it's not the same without Dennis!!

Liz[flash=200,200][/flash]


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd love to join you - but when I click onto chat i just gota  big box witha cross in the top left hand corner and a big clock at the bottom!

Any ideas?

Sam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yep follow this link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15792.msg199692.html#msg199692

~dizzi~


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sam , 
If your not in chat yet , give it a minute to load up , it takes it time for me too , something should appear soon hunni .
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I hope you are all having fun  

Don't be too disapointed if you couldnt make tonights get together - we plan to host these on a regular basis - so keep an eye on the calander and of course we will post in here when the next one is on  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

to everyone who popped in to say hello tonight, and to those who helped make our new members feel welcome.

hope to chat with many of you again soon,  
~Dizzi~


----------

